# General Tso's Chicken recipe?



## CjH (Jun 21, 2010)

It's my one true weakness: General Tso's.  I eat pretty healthy except for when it comes to these cravings.  Anybody have any tried and true recipes for this delicacy? I'd rather make it at home than get take-out...who knows how unhealthy that stuff is..


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 21, 2010)

General Tso's Chicken
Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2003



1 large egg white 
3 tablespoons cornstarch 
3 tablespoons Chinese cooking wine, or dry sherry 
3 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 pound boneless, skinless chicken thighs, cut into 1-inch cubes 
1/4 cup chicken stock 
2 teaspoons white vinegar 
2 teaspoons sugar 
Vegetable oil, for frying 
12 dry red chile peppers 
1 tablespoon minced garlic 
1 tablespoon minced ginger 
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
1/2 cup sliced green onions 
1/2 cup roughly chopped lightly toasted cashews 
Green onions, sliced on the bias, garnish 
Hot steamed white rice, accompaniment 
In a bowl, whisk together the egg white, 2 tablespoons of the cornstarch, 2 tablespoons of the wine, and 1 tablespoon of soy sauce. Add the chicken and toss to coat. Cover and marinate in the refrigerator for up to 2 hours. 
To make the sauce, in another bowl, whisk remaining 1 tablespoon cornstarch with 1 tablespoon of the chicken stock until smooth. Add the remaining 3 tablespoons chicken stock, 1 tablespoon wine, 1 tablespoon soy sauce, the vinegar, and sugar and whisk to combine. Set aside until ready to finish the dish. 
In a large wok or pot, heat enough oil to come 3 inches up the sides to 350 degrees F. 
Remove the chicken from the marinade and carefully slide into the hot oil. Fry, turning, until golden brown and cooked through, about 2 minutes. Remove and drain on paper towels. 
Discard all but about 1 tablespoon of the oil from the wok. (Alternatively, in a clean wok or saute pan, heat 1 tablespoon of oil over medium-high heat.) Add the chile peppers and stir-fry until nearly black. Add the garlic, ginger, red pepper flakes and 1/2 cup green onions. Stir-fry until fragrant, about 15 seconds. Add the chicken stock sauce, bring to a boil, and cook, stirring, until the sauce thickens, about 1 minute. Remove from the heat. 
Arrange the chicken on a platter and pour the sauce over it. Garnish with the cashews and additional green onions. Serve with hot rice.
4 servings

Episode#: EM1G60


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 21, 2010)

Who is this General Tso? I need to get out more.
Reading the recipe Charlie has. I don't see anything that's bad for you. For those on a no sugar/carb diet the cornstarch and sugar might be a problem. I don't think it's an excessive amount to worry about. You can sub the oil for another. 

Nice recipe Charlie thanks for posting it.

Munky.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 21, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> Who is this General Tso? I need to get out more...



You haven't missed anything Chef Munky. General Tso's Chicken is (reportedly) and most likely a New York City invention from the mid-1970s. It doesn't match anything authentic Chinese in style because it's both spicy and very sweet, unlike Hunan or Szechuan which is predominantly one or the other for any particular dish. (Sweet and Sour is an American invention as well!)

It's like so many other psuedo-Chinese dishes... battered and stir fried chicken with a sweet and spicy soy sauce based glaze. Unimaginative and loaded with MSG.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

(Sweet and Sour is an American invention as well!)

Not according to The Gourmet Regional Chinese Cookbook, Calvin B.T. Lee & Audrey Evans Lee


----------



## GB (Jun 21, 2010)

Selkie said:


> It's like so many other psuedo-Chinese dishes... battered and stir fried chicken with a sweet and spicy soy sauce based glaze. Unimaginative and loaded with MSG.


I agree that Gen Tso's (also goes by numerous other names such as Gen Gaus) is hardly authentic Chinese food, but most of what Americans get when they go out for Chinese is not authentic Chinese food. In my area we have seen a few more authentic places pop up in the past 5 years or so and they have an amazing array of dishes that most Americans have never heard of or would never venture to try (and none of them have Gen Tso's on the menu).

That being said, there is nothing wrong with Americanized Chinese food. Just because it is not authentic Chinese does not mean it can not be delicious. My wife loves Gen Tso's chicken so we often get it as one of the dishes we are ordering whenever we go someplace new for Chinese. We have had some horrendous ones and some amazing ones. The great ones have crispy juicy tender chicken in a slightly sweet sauce with a decent kick and nice citrus undertones. The nasty ones are covered in red gloppy sauce and are sickeningly sweet or overly spicy.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree 100% GB!

Wyogal, what we North Americans consider Sweet and Sour is nothing similar to authentic Chinese Sweet and Sour. American style is heavy on the "sweet" (about 50% sweet (from cane sugar) - 50% sour) whereas Chinese is about 30% sweet (from fruit juices) - 70% sour/spicy. The dishes are the same name, but treated very differently.

I enjoy both... but they're not the same.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

whatever. just going by the recipes in the book.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 21, 2010)

GB said:


> I agree that Gen Tso's (also goes by numerous other names such as Gen Gaus) is hardly authentic Chinese food, but most of what Americans get when they go out for Chinese is not authentic Chinese food. In my area we have seen a few more authentic places pop up in the past 5 years or so and they have an amazing array of dishes that most Americans have never heard of or would never venture to try (and none of them have Gen Tso's on the menu).
> 
> That being said, there is nothing wrong with Americanized Chinese food. Just because it is not authentic Chinese does not mean it can not be delicious. My wife loves Gen Tso's chicken so we often get it as one of the dishes we are ordering whenever we go someplace new for Chinese. We have had some horrendous ones and some amazing ones. The great ones have crispy juicy tender chicken in a slightly sweet sauce with a decent kick and nice citrus undertones. The nasty ones are covered in red gloppy sauce and are sickeningly sweet or overly spicy.



I have some friends who are a bit stuck up about food.  They cannot wrap their head around the concept that just because it isn't "authentic" doesn't mean that it can't be delicious.  I have a feeling that they are closet faux ethnic food eaters!  

We have some authentic chinese places here, and to be honest, I haven't been brave enough to try some of it.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 21, 2010)

all this talk about Chinese food... we went to a buffet for supper!!! Now, I'm stuffed!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 22, 2010)

All ethnic foods are made to fit an American customer palate, so none of it is really authentic. I’ve been to many Russian restaurants and none of them really are that Russian, I’m sure the same is true for Chinese. But it doesn’t matter, because this is what people like and want.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> All ethnic foods are made to fit an American customer palate, so none of it is really authentic.


 
"All ethnic foods"?  And "none of it is really authentic"? Really?  Perhaps in your part of the country, but you simply cannot realistically say "all", as in everywhere.

I've enjoyed quite a bit of authentic Chinese, Japanese, Thai, German, & Mexican cuisine (& yes, I know the difference) both in NY & here in VA.  At the same time, I've also enjoyed dishes that have been somewhat "Americanized".  It has nothing to do with the "American palate" (you make that sound so derogatory somehow), it's simply a matter of what folks enjoy.

Search diligently enough & you can find "authentic" ethnic cuisines being served in places you perhaps normally wouldn't guess.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 22, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> "All ethnic foods"?  And "none of it is really authentic"? Really?  Perhaps in your part of the country, but you simply cannot realistically say "all", as in everywhere.
> 
> I've enjoyed quite a bit of authentic Chinese, Japanese, Thai, German, & Mexican cuisine (& yes, I know the difference) both in NY & here in VA.  At the same time, I've also enjoyed dishes that have been somewhat "Americanized".  It has nothing to do with the "American palate" (you make that sound so derogatory somehow), it's simply a matter of what folks enjoy.
> 
> Search diligently enough & you can find "authentic" ethnic cuisines being served in places you perhaps normally wouldn't guess.



I have had authentic Japanese right here in NC, a Japanese friend (who travels back to Japan often) brought us there.  I have had authentic Korean here as well.  

Often you can go to an ethnic restaurant, family run and they will offer food familiar to the American palate, but also more authentic things.  Often times they will prepare items off menu for you, usually very excited to do so.  Just develop a good relationship with the family that owns a restaurant.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

BreezyCooking said:


> (you make that sound so derogatory somehow), ....


 

Somehow I would be surprise if you ever agree with what I said. Where did you see "deragatory". It is simply matter of fact. Do you see a lot of Americans eating Borscht? I doubt.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 23, 2010)

Sigh. I never said that you said or were deragatory, I said that the way you made mention of the "American palate" SOUNDED deragatory. There's a large difference there which you're apparently missing.

And what does whether or not a lot of Americans eat Borscht have to do with whether or not authentic ethnic cuisine is available in restaurants? You're not making any sense.  There are a couple of Russian restaurants in the Northern VA/DC area, & I'm sure that if Borscht is served, "Americans" are eating it.  Geesh.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 23, 2010)

So if we go to China and someone there fixes Tso chicken in their kitchen, would that make it authentic?'
You think Chinese people sit around and discuss how the burgers they get there aren't "authentic" American burgers?

Even better, do they discuss how authentically American their Chop Suey is? LOLOL

Personally, I could care less if an ethnic food is "authentic", as long as I enjoy it, and further personally think that people who diss food as "not authentic" are just being snobby. NOt directed at anyone in particular HERE, just people in general. No snobs here, everyone is nice, and happy and friendly. It's a GOOD LIFE.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 23, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> So if we go to China and someone there fixes Tso chicken in their kitchen, would that make it authentic?'
> You think Chinese people sit around and discuss how the burgers they get there aren't "authentic" American burgers?
> 
> Even better, do they discuss how authentically American their Chop Suey is? LOLOL
> ...



I kind of feel the same way that you do.  What makes a food "authentic"?  If a person in Italy dumps sauce from a jar (and I am sure millions there do), does it make the meal less "authentic" and more Americanized?  

There are so many ways to make just about every food, every region puts their own twist on dishes.  Recipes for New England clam chowder, often don't resemble the clam chowder served in Maine, but may be more like what is served in Boston, which one is authentic?

I think too many get hung up on authenticity.


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2010)

Well there is such a thing as authentic regional food. If I went to an authentic NY deli and they do not know what a kinish is or serve my Ruben on white bread then I would be pretty upset. That does not mean that a Ruben on white bread could not be delicious though. It is OK to classify something as authentic, but IMO it is not OK to look down your nose at something just because it is not.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 23, 2010)

GB you said that better than I did, in far fewer words, LOL!


----------



## GB (Jun 23, 2010)

That is because I am on the pay per word model at DC. Each word costs me $.02


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2010)

Why do I bother ...


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2010)

Just saw ths, had to really add it here:
The Conversation: The Fortune Cookie Isn't Chinese


----------



## blissful (Nov 2, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> Just saw ths, had to really add it here:
> The Conversation: The Fortune Cookie Isn't Chinese


 
So the General Tso's family lives in a Hunan province, interesting. Also interesting was the japanese fortune cookies, soup in china, and lack of milk products in the chinese diet--cool video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2010)

Milk is very europian thing all together, there are a lot of other places in the world where milk and milk products are not very common.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2010)

blissful said:


> So the General Tso's family lives in a Hunan province, interesting. Also interesting was the japanese fortune cookies, soup in china, and lack of milk products in the chinese diet--cool video, thanks for sharing.



I believe many Asians are lactose intolerant to some degree.


----------



## spork (Nov 2, 2010)

Some Asians don't get whole milk delivered to their doorstep each morning, they receive yogurt.

While I usually like General Tso's chicken, what I don't like about it is that any self-serving Chinese will ask, "what? who?"  And it's the fast food equivalent of serving the same thing in a slightly different flavor.  There are prosperous Chinese restaurants which have menus 15 pages long, but serve the same single dish to everyone, laughing all the way to the bank.  

A good Chinese restaurant will grok your off-menu request.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 3, 2010)

I was 19 before I ever had mainstream American-Chinese Food and I had to go to Denver to get it.  The Chinese restaurant, where I grew up, was wonderful...nothing too sweet, plenty of fresh veg, not just broccoli.  They are closed now, all their kids have graduated college and they live simply.  If you know them well, you can invite yourself for dinner


----------



## Dumpandstir (Nov 3, 2010)

The Generals Chicken is one of my weaknesses also.  

I have cooked it at home and made some great dinners.  My family is so so on it so I don't make it much.  

Double frying the chicken is the best way.  It stays crispy in all that delicious sauce.


----------



## MrsBlueEyzz (Mar 9, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> General Tso's Chicken
> Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2003
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried this recipe? Does it come out as good as you get at the restaurant or is there anything you would change?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 9, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> General Tso's Chicken
> Recipe courtesy Emeril Lagasse, 2003


 
Be careful with this recipe. It's been my experience that Emeril LaGasbag's recipes generally make enough to feed General Tso's entire army!


----------

